# Big Al's Crowntail Betta Sale



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They are 50% off but how much are they originally? If they start off somewhere ridiculous than 50% may bring it down to normal market price. Anyone knows the exact price of these fish?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on which BA you're looking at.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The average price of Crowntails at Big Al stores in Toronto? They are pretty much the same prices all around for most stuff since it is a franchise and they all do things the same way, which is how franchises work and all.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I *think* the ones at North York were $14 or so and I assume that's the store you're headed to since I know it has a sale on crowntails. Believe it or not though, Big Al's is rarely beaten in price on livestock unless it's a situation where you're good friends with the owner of a local shop or you buy from guys like me.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cory said:


> I *think* the ones at North York were $14 or so and I assume that's the store you're headed to since I know it has a sale on crowntails. Believe it or not though, Big Al's is rarely beaten in price on livestock unless it's a situation where you're good friends with the owner of a local shop or you buy from guys like me.


14?  The crowntails at PetsMart are only $8 and some of them are pretty amazing looking. We'll see, I am probably going to pick mine up on tuesday.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Cory said:


> I *think* the ones at North York were $14 or so and I assume that's the store you're headed to since I know it has a sale on crowntails. Believe it or not though, Big Al's is rarely beaten in price on livestock unless it's a situation where you're good friends with the owner of a local shop or you buy from guys like me.


I've never been to the North York location, but I know that the dragon scales at the Mississauga location are $14.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I've never been to the North York location, but I know that the dragon scales at the Mississauga location are $14.


Everytime ive seen a betta that is somewhat special at big als its been 14.99... my dragonscales and my halfmoons were 15 bucks each


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

The one I got from Big Al's is so-so. The red one I have as my avatar was bought somewhere else. I got it for 20. It's expensive for a crowntail I know but it's hard to find nice ones with full and long fins.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> The one I got from Big Al's is so-so. The red one I have as my avatar was bought somewhere else. I got it for 20. It's expensive for a crowntail I know but it's hard to find nice ones with full and long fins.


Sometimes PetSmart have some REALLY nice crowntails, there was this long with long-ass fins, it was all red except for this one blue spot on the top of it's head.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya, but most franchise LFS dont have the nicest fish, they usually have a flaw some way or another. I might be selling my crowntail, not sure what I am going to do with my tanks yet.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought a beautiful crowntail at big al's vaughan yesterday for $2.00.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

how long are they on sale for?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Firerox said:


> I bought a beautiful crowntail at big al's vaughan yesterday for $2.00.


any pics? what color is he? are the females on sale as well? (21 questions lol)


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

will take pics when I'm back from school. (On lunch break lol) He's red, the tip of his fins are clearish-white. I couldn't see any females.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

whats the big deal with bettas??? yeah they look ornate, but how many can you keep in 1 tank? do you breed them?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Bettas are a sub-hobby within our freshwater sub-hobby, within the overall aquarium hobby. 

Betta fans, like goldfish fans, or pleco fans, or loach fans, are indeed very passionate about keeping bettas.

And no you do not put more than one male in a tank. And a male and female need to be conditioned to breed before putting them together or the male will kill the female, too.


W


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I breed them . I love these fish, lol. I have 6 males and 5 females all in different tanks


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> whats the big deal with bettas??? yeah they look ornate, but how many can you keep in 1 tank? do you breed them?


its like asking a honda civic driver why they like a civic... and they will say there are infinite color combinations and how no 2 civics ever look alike, its the same with bettas... there are many different fin and tail styles, the list of colors keep growing and they are IMO the fish with the most personality... and yes i do breed them


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Well written analogy.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a nice betta whch is half black and the rear half is a nice electric blue. The fins below his head are red.

And now he owns his own aquarium. And to think of that 1 year ago I was not interested in one. But he has a nice personality. First time I put him some scuds, he was being chased around in his tank before he realized that actually that was his lunch. 

And for a while he was with the pearl gourami in the same tank and is still scared on the smallest female but at the same time he steals the food from the biggest gourami male mouth.

Imagine that.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I breed them . I love these fish, lol. I have 6 males and 5 females all in different tanks


I'm going to begin breeding them in about a week and a bit. ;]
Wanna give me some advice? xD


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'm going to begin breeding them in about a week and a bit. ;]
> Wanna give me some advice? xD


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=115040#post115040

^That thread has a pic of some of my fish, links and tips on how to breed.

Also, pics of my Vaughan BA's crowntail boy.



















Not too bad for $2, huh?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I'm going to begin breeding them in about a week and a bit. ;]
> Wanna give me some advice? xD


Have your fish conditioned well and have your live colonys ready in advance


----------

